# Pitt Boss “p” setting frustration



## twinedaddy (Mar 3, 2019)

I recently bout a Pitt Boss pellet smoker. Everything I find on the internet says I should use p4 in smoke mode but I can’t get the temp to 225* like I want. I can get it there at p0 but that reduces the amount of smoke in the smoker. Ambient temp is 52*. Am I doing something wrong? All help and tips would be greatly appreciated. I’m really starting to get frustrated. Thanks in advance.


----------



## mike243 (Mar 3, 2019)

my P setting only works on smoke,the newer ones work differently, I run mine on smoke for a set time with it set on 4-6 with 4-5 most,if I want a temp I turn it and the P setting goes away.I reckon you know the higher the temp the less smoke,spraying will get more smoke to stick if you don't want to try a smoke tube ect. ,good luck I'm sure you will figure it out


----------



## RCAlan (Mar 3, 2019)

twinedaddy said:


> I recently bout a Pitt Boss pellet smoker. Everything I find on the internet says I should use p4 in smoke mode but I can’t get the temp to 225* like I want. I can get it there at p0 but that reduces the amount of smoke in the smoker. Ambient temp is 52*. Am I doing something wrong? All help and tips would be greatly appreciated. I’m really starting to get frustrated. Thanks in advance.



I have a few questions for You, so I can help you out and if necessary, point you in the right direction.  Which PB Grill/Smoker do You have?  How many times have you used it?  Did You preheat your grill and if you did, what steps did you do?  Is your grills fire pot full of ash from prior cooks?  Ash accumulation also affects how your grill is able to manage temps and to much ash can also cause your grill to Flame out.  Ambient temp does play a role in selecting the correct P setting, but there’s so much more to it then what’s the weather like out side...  PB Smoke setting temps normally run from “175*-195*...  Factory Preset”, then your grills temp controller goes from 200*-225*-250* degrees ect.  52* degrees weather is not that cold, so post back.


PB Austin XL in SoCal and Always...  Semper Fi


----------



## twinedaddy (Mar 3, 2019)

R
 RCAlan


I have PB820PS1. 

I feel like I did the steps right. 
-open grill top... turn selector to smoke and what for it to ignite. 
-close lid, turn selector to 350 and let it preheat for 20 minutes. 
-after preheat, I set selector to smoke and according to the article I read ( link provided) p4 should be my desired selection for 225*. 

The problem is that p4 is roughly around 170*. The only way I’m getting my desired 225* is at p0 which produces the least amount of smoke possible. The other selections of temperatures do not provide smoke as far as I can tell. There is a definite difference in the smoke produced at p0 and p4. I’m just looking for a good amount of smoke and I’m not very happy with the smoke production on p0. 
http://www.texasbbqforum.com/viewtopic.php?t=32232


----------



## RCAlan (Mar 3, 2019)

twinedaddy said:


> R
> RCAlan
> 
> 
> ...



After You’ve preheated your grill and you want to go on Smoke Mode, set your grill to P-setting P3 if the weather/temp is 52* degrees outside.   If You set your grills temp selector to Smoke Mode, then You should expect your grills temp to run between 170*-195* degrees which is what it’s designed to run at and not 225* degrees.   Smoke mode temps run from 170*-195* degrees.  Which are Preset Factory Default temps.  These can not be changed.  The P-Settings are used during the preheating procedures to get your grills temps dialed and settled to bbq and for running Smoke Mode temps for “Low and Slow” bbqing.  Using a high P-setting number like P6/7 during cold weather cooks will produce more smoke, but your grill will have a greater chance of flaming out and you don’t want that to happen.  Your grill will produce “good smoke from temps up to 250* degrees”...   If You want to run your grill at 225* degrees, it will produce good smoke.   Any temps above 250* degrees and your grill will produce less smoke.  What Brand of Pellets are You using? Always try to buy 100% type wood pellets like Lumberjack brand pellets and not oiled flavored pellets like PB or Traeger.  They burn fine, but have a lighter smoke profile.  There is a section in your owners manual dedicated to the understanding of the P-Settings and it’s also in the link you posted.  I stated in that link during cold weather cooks and your desire is to use the Smoke Mode is to try P-2 or P3.  It will produce some smoke and it’s to help keep your grill from Flaming Out.   If You were to use a higher P-Setting during cold weather cooks like P6-P7, your grill will have greater chance of flaming out due to the delay in the Auger feeding the pellets to the Fire Pot and also how cold weather can effect your grills performance.  During Spring and Summer temperatures, You can use a higher P-Setting number, but during the Winter, you’ll have to make cold weather adjustments with your pellet grill like using a lower P-Setting or just using 200*-250* degrees to help add smoke to your cook/bbq.  Every type of bbq grill has adjustments as the weather changes.  There’s a learning curve with these Grills, but it’s not that hard.  You just have to understand what your grill can and can’t do and why.   Using the right type of pellets can help and running the right temps below 250* degrees helps as well with adding more Smoke flavor.


PB Austin XL in SoCal and Always...  Semper Fi


----------



## twinedaddy (Mar 3, 2019)

Thanks so much. I’ll try different pellets next time. I appreciate the effort you put into helping me. I’ve felt I was doing this right, just expected more from this smoker. Thanks again.


----------



## RCAlan (Mar 4, 2019)

twinedaddy said:


> Thanks so much. I’ll try different pellets next time. I appreciate the effort you put into helping me. I’ve felt I was doing this right, just expected more from this smoker. Thanks again.



Your new PB Pro Series 820 is a great Pellet Grill, so don’t give up on it.  All Pellet Grills will put a little lighter smoke profile when compared to an authentic stick burner, but Your PB 820PS1 can put out some fantastic bbq with great smoke flavor as well.  Always try to buy 100% wood type pellets.  Also, keep Your first few cooks simple and plan your cooks out in advance.  Also, keep the Owners Manual near by for Your first few cooks until you’re comfortable with its workings.  You’ll spend more time enjoying your Smoker and less time being frustrated with it.  Always keep the Fire Pot clean of ash from prior cooks... Using a shop-vac really helps and lining the Flame Broiler and Flame Broiler Slider with Heavy Duty Aluminum Foil really helps with clean ups.  Once You have your grill figured out, You’ll be happy with your investment.  Oh, plus that 5 year warranty that most Pellet Grill brands don’t have is a good thing to have as well.  Post back if You have anymore questions or issues.  Good Luck.  

PB Austin XL in SoCal and Always...  Semper Fi


----------



## Rmartinez2 (Mar 4, 2019)

Being a new PB owner myself i will tell you to definitely follow the book as RCAlan says. Here's a few more things I can offer. The smoke mode does indeed top off at about 195 and usually will stay at around 180. Now depending on what it is you are smoking, you can use the smoke mode and let your (whatever you are making) smoke then after about an hour or so (again depending on what it is) you can turn it up to the desired temp and cook it. 

I think you may be going through the same confusion as me so i will say this and apologies if im totally wrong. Just because you are at 225 and not actually in the grills smoke setting does not mean you are not smoking. You will most definitely get smoke flavor at 225. You're preheating will be done at 350 after 20 to 30 mins. then you turn it down to 225, its going to take some time but im going to be honest and tell you to let it get to 225. This is how i operate mine (we have essentially the same models mine just has a bigger barrel) once it reaches the 225 mark from the preheat point i throw my meat on and close the lid. you will notice that it will go down to 215 at the lowest and about 235 at the highest (may vary for you but this is what i've experienced, im about 6 cooks in). If you spend the first hour of your cook just sitting there watching it (yes i did do this) then you'll notice that it will steadily and consistently produce nice thin blue smoke. sometimes it'll be much more intense in amount, i think this is when the auger comes back on and starts to drop some more pellets in the pot this usually happens when you see it hit about 215... then it'll lessen the smoke amount as it climbs to 225 and you'll see the least when it hits around 235 and it'll cycle through like that. It will grab the smoke though. If you do need more intensity I agree a tube may help.


----------

